# Two Notes Torpedo Live or Reload?



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok, so I have been looking into better ways of home recording, and whilst I like my palmer, kind of find it a bit "dry". SO, I started looking at two notes stuff.

Now, I was really being seriously tempted by the Torpedo Live, and looked very much like the "solution" with it being a straight drop in replacement for the palmer.

Then, I had a look at the reload, now, this would consolidate a lot of gear into one place, I could get rid of my DI and Reamp bxes, and also the palmer (i think) as well as maybe one of my hotplates (or both), so I am tempted.

Now the question is, for home recording, wanting easy plug and play and late night jamming etc, what would be the best pick?


----------



## Ewwwww916 (Jul 14, 2014)

Honestly the answer to your question depends on what situations you're going to be using the set up in. Honestly, you probably don't need the Reload for what you're doing. For live use, I'd go with the Torpedo Live (appropriately titled). For home recording it's probably better if you just record your guitars DI and then use one of the many great free impulse loaders available for computer.

Anyway, between your pics, I would go with the Torpedo Live, as long as you already have DI Boxes and remamp boxes. Are you recording with real tube amp heads or some kind of amp sim software?


----------



## mindwalker (Jul 15, 2014)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Now the question is, for home recording, wanting easy plug and play and late night jamming etc, what would be the best pick?



Do you have to be absolutely silent and get a pretty decent tone from your amp ? Then get the Torpedo Live, it's got headphones out and you basically just plug n play.

If you go the Reload route, you have more options. But it will work better if you want to play your loud amp at attenuated volumes. But if you want to be truly silent (i.e. headphones) then with the Reload, you will additionally have to connect it to a running computer with a DAW so that you can use a cabinet response... there's more set-up involved and only you can tell if it's enough a turn-off that those spontaneous night jams will not happen cause you don't want to set it all up.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 15, 2014)

To be honest, I'd not be lugging it around for live use, so the only real advantage of the live is not having to start up a PC to play through.

For me it is more for home recording first and foremost.


----------



## jvms (Jul 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7tLzuW36Cc
That's a good option


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a reload and it's great. It stays plugged in at home and I can crank my amps whenever i want. That being said the Live is quite powerful compared to the reload.
To quote Guillaume -

The great thing about the Live is that they embed the best interface between your amp and a DSP (the processor taking care of the simulation), that means a very good impedance/level adaptation and the best converters on the market (Live has the same as an RME Fireface, VB-101 or Studio embed converters you can find on the studio/HiFi/Audiophile market).


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jul 18, 2014)

If you don't need the DI/Re-amp functions i would get a Live.


----------



## 4Eyes (Jul 18, 2014)

If I understand it correctly, Reload is just DI/Re-amp box/attenuator and doesn't offer built in cab simulation. so if you need better cab simulation get a Live


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jul 19, 2014)

The Reload comes with the Wall of sound Plug-in. So it does come with cab sims - but not built in.


----------



## mindwalker (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcoholocaust said:


> The Reload comes with the Wall of sound Plug-in. So it does come with cab sims - but not built in.



Which means you must turn on your computer and fire up your DAW to play, which can be a turn off for a quick plug n play session!

If however, you already have the computer up and running all the time anyway (perhaps someone who always plays to backing tracks via the computer), then not so much of an hassle


----------



## Vigaren (Aug 13, 2014)

Does the quality of the cabs sims in the reload and live differ? 

I'm in the market of buying a reamp box, a DI AND something I can use to record and play my amps through. So the reload obviously is the most suitable option for me. But does the cab sim on the Torpedo Live sound better than on the Reload?


----------

